# service airbag light?



## machinist25 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have a 2012 Eco MT with 26k miles on it. Today I drove to the store, went in, and when I started the car to leave the Service airbag message appeared on the DIC. I noticed the passenger airbag indicator on the dashboard was completely off. By that I mean as if the panel was getting no power.

Has this happened to anybody else?


----------



## machinist25 (Nov 10, 2014)

I just disconnected then reconnected the battery. The service light is gone.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't recall any members posting his type of concern.

Your disconnect/reconnect would have been my first suggestion.

If it, or any other strange electrical concern crops up you should consider having the negative battery cable changed to the new design.....this is a no cost to you repair if you are under 100k miles.

Rob


----------



## machinist25 (Nov 10, 2014)

How do I get a dealer to do the change? I logged in to Owner Center and am covered.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

machinist25 said:


> How do I get a dealer to do the change? I logged in to Owner Center and am covered.


The ideal situation is to have a failure lamp lit up......however....in this case, if you have a responsive dealer, explain what occured, what you did (R&R Cable) and tell them that it is advisable, per Chevrolet, to replace the negative cable for strange electrical issues.

Since it is now a product update, they can replace without having to reproduce a failure.

Rob


----------

